
Ministry of Silly Runtimes: Vintage Python on Cloud Run - rbanffy
https://dev.to/di/ministry-of-silly-runtimes-vintage-python-on-cloud-run-3b9d
======
dalke
> Luckily, I found
> [https://legacy.python.org/download/releases/src/](https://legacy.python.org/download/releases/src/),
> which includes source releases as far back as Python 1.0.1, which was
> released just over 25 years ago on February 15th, 1994.

There's also Python 0.9.1, which I extracted from alt.sources. It's available
from
[https://www.python.org/download/releases/early/](https://www.python.org/download/releases/early/)
. I had to patch it a bit to compile. It works, but last time I tried it it
segfaulted on exit.

FWIW, the Python repository goes back to the original commit, so it's also
possible to extract a snapshot from any date.

